# can't identify this miter box and saw



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Hey all. New to the forums. I've been lurking for a month or so. I thought it was time to finally register and contribute something 

I just picked up this miter box and saw last week. I'm not sure what it is. I don't see any markings on the miter box. The saw is a Disston. Any ideas?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks a lot like my old Miller's Falls saw. Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a Goodell-Pratt. I have one, too, and have posted pics here.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

I don't have any more pictures but I can take some tomorrow. I think you nailed it, Smitty. It looks just like your Goodell-Pratt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a quality box, for sure. My hobby now includes looking for the work holding pieces that slip into the angled channels on either end…


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Are there supposed to be bearings in the posts for the saw to roll on?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My box has the holes at the tops of each post, too, and I recall seeing something re: bearings. But I don't have them, either. Not much point to have bearings ride the top of the backsaw, though… Either a poor design that didn't keep them captive, or it's turn of the 20th century vaporware, not sure.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Ok good. I won't worry about the bearings. I don't suppose you have a picture of the work holding pieces? I picked this box up at a store that has at least 20 different miter boxes and a ton of parts kicking around. I might be able to find some if I know what I'm looking for.

I'm working on taking the box apart and cleaning it. I'm all for nice patina but this thing is just nasty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't have pics, only read about them, but there are two, one for each end, and would have the angular bottoms to fit the tracks on your mitre. But for on this specific tool, they've got to be very curious (and useless-looking) things…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's an interesting site! Holder and bearings pictured!

http://home.comcast.net/~hillscp/MiterBox.html


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Nice find! Does yours have the bottom bearings? Looks like I'm missing top and bottom.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe mine is bearingless…


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

I'm having a hard time getting everything taken apart. Some of these old screws are really stubborn!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I think anything 80+ years old can easily be forgiven for stubborness.

Mine's not nasty enough to get a refurb, it's used 'as is.' In other words, if there are screws stuck in place, I'm allowing them to remain so.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

I don't blame you. I like to leave most tools original but this was just tool rusty and dirty to leave alone.

Here's an interesting one. He has a few nice shots of the work holder.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goodel-Pratt-Miter-Box-Frame-no-saw-/230779809763?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb8c6fe3#ht_500wt_972


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

I had the same experience recently when I picked up a miter box that looks like yours for $7.00 at a garage sale. Pictures are here the the perusing. Couldn't find any markings until I cleaned the saw support rods. They're both marked Goodell Manufacturing, Co. with a patent date of 1904.

Like Smitty, mine didn't come with any of the work-holding accessories, so my new hobby is trying to track down replacements or fashion my own.

Smitty, have you had any luck finding those angled work-holding accessories? Barring that, I'm thinking of ways to create my own. A 1/2" x 1/2" steel bar fits perfectly in the angled channel.

JHut,
What is the depth of your saw's plate (as measured from the base of the spine to the tip of the teeth)? It wouldn't be 5" by chance would it? That seems to be the right size for my miter box based on the measurement I took of the saw support rods. Mine didn't come with a saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not found anything… Brad, if you fab something tou'renhappy with, pm me and i'll buy a pair of them if you'd make extra!


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

I actually found the work holders a few weeks ago and I keep forgetting to post a picture. Here ya go. This is after cleaning them up with a wire wheel.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Brad, the saw measures 4 and 3/4.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Brad, these pictures might help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Those parts are worth as much as the box, I'd say. Jhut, excellent tool for sure, congrats!


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Smitty 

I just started cleaning the saw posts. I found the same Goodell Pratt markings with the 1904 patent.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

jhut, I thought you'd find the Goodell markings on the saw posts. Your box is a spitting image of mine.

Thank you for the pictures of the work holders!!!! That's a big help.

1. Where did you find them?

2. What are the chances you could post the dimensions of the pieces? At the least, I'd like to make some holders out of wood…though I'm thinking that a local machinist is going to be my new best friend in the coming weeks 

3. Would you be able to post pics of how the work-holder appendages are attached to their respective v-slanted rods? For example, how is the vertical rod work-holder attached?

Smitty,
I'll keep you posted buddy. The missing work-holder pieces are like a Chinese water torture that keeps drip, drip, dripping in my consciousness until I get the thing completed. Of course, there's the matter of finding a vintage miter saw with a 5" deep plate too…Ideally with the Especially made for Goodell Manufacturing, CO. etching on it. Against the odds I know, but heck, why not blue sky it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll keep an eye open for a saw! Thanks, Brad!


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Sorry for the slow reply. I've been really busy. I found them at the same store where I bought the miter box. Someone had taken them off and set them on the bench next to the box. Had I know what they were, they would have come home with me the first time.

The vertical post is threaded. I'll get some more pictures and the measurements for you in the morning.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Bless you jhut! And congratulations on finding those accessories. That was no small feat brother.


----------



## jhut (May 6, 2012)

Here ya go, Brad. Hope this helps.

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/himedc/miter%20box/


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

That's the ticket jhut! Thank you.


----------

